

Tell HN: I'm writing the European version of Founders at Work - filipcte

Being inspired by Jessica Livingston's "Founders at Work", I've begun
working on a book that will tell the stories of the most successful tech founders in Europe: how they started, what were the challenges they faced, what lessons they learned and so on.<p>If you're asking yourself who these founders are, let me name a few of the companies they built: Skype, last.fm, Bebo, lastminute.com, MySQL, MoneyBookers, Spotify, PollDaddy, Yandex and others.<p>I'm planning to self-publish it and use Amazon's CreateSpace (.com) as a distribution channel and for on-demand printing.<p>===<p>I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have on this that you would like to share. If you'd rather do it in private, feel free to email me at filipcte@gmail.com.<p>I believe there's a huge interest for this book and I hope it will inspire young entrepreneurs as much as Founders at Work has inspired people.<p>Thanks!
======
revorad
This is a great idea. Have you considered blooking it? I mean publishing
interviews as you do them one at a time on a blog and putting them together in
book form in the end. I really think writing and publishing books in the
traditional way is completely out of sync with how people read now. I say this
having just finished writing a book in the old way.

~~~
filipcte
Thanks! We're considering this approach because it's not traditional and it
can generate more buzz. On the other hand, I believe that this might decrease
the final excitement, when the entire book is done.

So maybe interview excerpts as we go along?

We definitely want to experiment! :)

------
daleharvey
This sounds like a really interesting project, Ill be interested in hearing
updates as you go along, a domain / twitter account would be useful.

~~~
filipcte
We're still debating over the title but, once we have it, we'll get a site &
twitter account.

